# Hiii



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi to everybody, i'm 19 and i'm from Italy.

How can i open a thread about a problem with my body?




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jul 24, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  Click on the "post new thread" button in the forum you want to post in.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

